# Barebow anchor points



## BowHunter6666

Is there anyone here who anchors at the corner of their eye while shooting barebow? And does anyone know of a really good solid repeatable anchor that isnt really low? Reason I ask is because when I got in to barebow I always anchored at the corner of my eye. I was just letting my thumb knuckle rest at the corner of my eye but id like something more secure and consistent.


----------



## Supermag

I use the thumb nuckle in my cheek bone - jaw joint. You might try the little finger in the corner of your mouth


----------



## Dave T

I'm a face walker (multiple anchors) with the recurve. The highest of my 4 anchors is my ring finger in the corner of the mouth and the index finger on the front (point) of the cheekbone. To get the nock higher for the closest shots I use this anchor shooting 3 under.

Dave


----------



## Old Sarge

I must have a big hand or a small face ...not sure which. My normal anchor is 3 under with the middle finger in the corner of my mouth. That puts the tip of my first finger against the bottom of the cheek bone, and my thumb hooks around behind my lower jaw bone. It's pretty solid that way and gives me a point on of 40-45 yards depending upon the bow and poundage I'm shooting.


----------



## BowHunter6666

What id really like to do is modify my corner of the eye anchor because that's my natural anchor point I just need it more solid and repeatable. I would only want to change as a last resort. If anyone has any ideas please post thanks for the replies ill keep them in mind


----------



## mitchell

One thing to try is the Rick Welch method. He sets the feather on the shaft at a distance so that the cock feather touches the tip end of his nose. 

One thing it does, it to allow you to learn how to really relax the draw hand, as you do not have the tendency to "claw" so much. Welch uses a second anchor point of his thumb behind his jaw bone, or something like that. He's deadly with a recurve.

It is not for everybody, but it's easy to try, and works well for many.

Cato


----------



## hunterjk

*Barebow*

I shoot with the arrow up by my eye.
Looking down the shaft.
I Level the shaft with the target for the distance,
And I point my bow hand at the target.
You have to mess with the rest a little for the 
left and right depending how you point your hand at the target.
Or I use the edge of the shelf on the bow for the left and right.
I been shooting the new mathews mission witch is very short,
one finger over two under on draw, dropping the top finger
when it is back.


----------



## BowHunter6666

Ive heard of people adjusting the rest according to where the arrow hits. Doesnt that cause bad arrow flight if you go in out beyond what the bow is supposed to be shot at?


----------



## hunterjk

*Barebow*

Yes it does a little, but I had a bow setup this way,
And I was better with that than one with sights.
since I couldn't hold a pin on target fery well
I set it up for 30 to 35 yds.
And hold a little high for 40
and hold a little low for under 30.
Ithaca NY. Isn't far from my area.


----------



## mitchell

Theoretically, moving the rest slightly in, or out, can make a bow want a different spine shaft. In the recurve days, if the shaft was too weak for the bow, you could build the rest out slightly pushing the shaft out a little further, and make the bow want a weaker spine. I was not real concerned about long distances; just a clean bare shaft. I assume it would show up on long shots more but you could make a shaft fly well.

That was with recurves. I assume it would be true with compounds.

So I guess in theory if you moved the rest in or out to get it hitting where you wanted it, then you could match the shaft. I believe that is what Rick Welch does, reurve shooter extrodinare.


----------



## Z Barebow

Very close to Old Sarge.

Middle finger in the corner of the mouth. My thumb tucks underneath my jaw bone. As a 3rd check, I "look through the string". (It is actually slightly off to the right of my field of view, but close. This allows me to focus "on the spot".). The more points of contact or "Checks", the more repeatable your anchor. (No matter what your shooting style).

This puts me good to the 45 yard range also. Depending upon draw weight and arrow weight.

I also draw with 3 under.


----------



## e-manhunt

I anchor against my "I" tooth -- the incisor. It is at the corner of my mouth, but solid. People tend to scrunch their mouths around to force the corner of their mouth to the nock, thereby actually changing the anchor.

Anchoring at the eye? i've had a few nocks blow up and would be very circumspect putting anything near the eye.


----------



## Limey

e-manhunt said:


> I anchor against my "I" tooth -- the incisor. It is at the corner of my mouth, but solid. People tend to scrunch their mouths around to force the corner of their mouth to the nock, thereby actually changing the anchor.


This is how I shot with fingers and sights for years, without a sight and depending on the bow I either anchor on the "I" tooth but with my ring finger or just under the eye.

Either method allows me to gun barrel the arrow which helps a lot with lefts and rights.


----------



## BowHunter6666

Thanks all. I think im gonna end up going to my bottom K9 tooth I just cant seem to figure how to make my higher anchor secure. Question how do you guys consistently calculate windage? On the longer shots thats sometimes gets me my height will be good but ill be off right or left.


----------



## Z Barebow

BowHunter6666 said:


> Thanks all. I think im gonna end up going to my bottom K9 tooth I just cant seem to figure how to make my higher anchor secure. Question how do you guys consistently calculate windage? On the longer shots thats sometimes gets me my height will be good but ill be off right or left.


For me, this is where the other "check points" come into play. 

If you anchor at the corner of your mouth, you can still change your head location without noticing it. If I look through the string, this takes care of my left/right and fixes my head location.


----------



## dougjb

I put my index finger to the corner of my mouth


----------



## white tail 10*

*central tooth here*



e-manhunt said:


> I anchor against my "I" tooth -- the incisor. It is at the corner of my mouth, but solid. People tend to scrunch their mouths around to force the corner of their mouth to the nock, thereby actually changing the anchor.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ditto for me , i knew i wasnt the only one to figure this out ,
> 
> setbacks on anchoring in teeth :
> 1-after field dressing a deer it is not easy to put your finger in your mouth , but ill do it couse it helped me to have a deer to field dress .
> 
> 2-you come up with a funny face is shooting photos


----------



## pilotmill

*anchor*

I use the corner of my mouth with the tip of my finger on my "eye tooth" for my barebow shooting. I string walk and change pressure on my button a little to work the windage. Shooting enough arrows to get the feel and making it automatic anchor was my key. Keeping the back tension and a relaxed hand is very important to keep the draw length and letting go smoothly.

Far as close to my eye, I would be careful, like others have said I have had a few nocks break at release, shooting glasses might be in order for some added protection.


----------



## gehrke145

I shoot split finger with my pointer finger against my eye socket and my thumb against my jaw. I tried everything and I shoot by far the best like this.


----------



## BowHunter6666

Starting to really like this new anchor im consistent to about 30 yards 40 is ok I think ill have it done pretty soon though. The new 65% letoff mods really made the diffrence im enjoying them so far.


----------

